# !   .

## ToT

!
        !
      1 !

      .

----------

,     :Wink: 
             ,   , ..      *[]* (   )  *[]*     . ,       ,    .        **  :Frown:

----------


## Atania

! !   **,      ,  ""   .  :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

? 
    " ",     .

----------


## slava_007

. 
           .

----------


## Atania

:Smilie:    ,    ,    -  .     ,   -    .  ?

----------


## Atania

.   ?

----------


## RedCat

!    ,              ,   .

----------


## RedCat

,  .  ,        ,        ().   .

----------


## Atania

** ,     .        ,    ,   .      "   " ,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## slava_007

> ,  .  ,        ,        ().   .


, .      " ".

----------


## slava_007

> !    ,              ,   .


 *Atania*,    .

----------


## RedCat

> , .      " ".


    .   ,   "   "     (  ""),        .

----------


## slava_007

> ,    ,    -  .     ,   -    .  ?


       .

----------


## slava_007

> .   ?


   , ,   .  
http://forum.klerk.ru/journal_settin...=modifyprofile

----------


## Atania

-    

,        " " .    ?  .

----------


## slava_007

> ,       " " .


.

----------

...........
       .......
       .........
  ....,       :Frown: ((

    ?

----------


## ToT

> ,   -     ?


       .

 :
http://forum.klerk.ru/journal_settin...=modifyprofile
  /     -  
  -   E-mail

----------

!   .       ...       .

!!!!!

----------


## .

, .    **  :Stick Out Tongue:    : http://forum.klerk.ru/journals.php?s=

----------

-      ?      ...    ,     : -, , . -...  ..  :Hmm: 
    ,      ...      ..      ...

----------

*slava_007*, *ToT*,  -         ** ( *Akel'*)   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  -        ,          :Frown:    ?

----------


## Tatyana65

*ToT*,       .  :Frown:     .         jpeg.        ,      .    gif   jpg.     (Mil)           .   -  ?  !!!   ???

----------


## Tatyana65

*ToT*,  Mil   .  ,     !   - -,    (   ),     -   !   ?   - ?

----------


## ToT

, -         .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Dilfin

!   Comic Sans MS    ,   ,  " " -, Comic Sans MS,  ,  " "    ""       "",  20   ,   .  ?

----------

""    (   ,     ).      (     ),      ?       .

----------


## Tatyana65

**,     ,  ,   :Smilie:    -      .
    .      - ,      ,       ,          ,      .

----------

:Frown:   :No:   :Frown:  
     "",          ,          ...     :Cry:   :Hmm:   :Frown:

----------


## Atania

**,    -   ,        ,    2     ?     . ,

----------


## Yngwie

16    14,     -  ...
 16,  ...
 ...     ?
! !       ,   ,   ...???

----------


## ToT

.  .     )

----------


## Tatyana65

-  !  :Frown:

----------


## Itasika

*ToT*,          "    "
 -  ,     .
:
    ,     ...

    - " ,       " -

----------


## slava_007

> , .






> -      ?


   .   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## slava_007

> slava_007, ToT,  -          ( Akel')     -        ,            ?


 .     (   Akel)?

----------


## slava_007

> !  Comic Sans MS    ,   ,  " " -, Comic Sans MS,  ,  " "    ""       "",  20   ,   .  ?





> 16    14,     -  ...
>  16,  ...


,

----------


## slava_007

> .      - ,      ,       ,          ,      .


  .     (  )      .

----------


## slava_007

> -  !


   ,      Ctrl+F5,   .

----------


## Maximilian

> ToT,          "    "
>  -  ,     .


  , ,

----------


## Tatyana65

- ,       !   :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

:Big Grin:

----------

*Maximilian*,    ..      .

----------


## _

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Atania

*_*,    ,   -     ?     ?

----------


## Energizer

....))     )))  ))     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  )))   :Wow:

----------


## Mil

...     -   :Smilie: 
,     =)))))

----------


## Energizer

> ...     -


  )))))
   !!       !!!!!!!!!

----------


## _

*Atania*,    .

----------

> ...     -


,    ,       :Smilie:

----------

,    ????  :Hmm:

----------

> .     (   Akel)?


!!!!  ,       ,             ""       :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Warbler

> ,    ,


    ...

----------


## Lu_lu

, , ,       ,     ,

----------


## Svetishe

*Lu_lu*,      "", ,

----------


## Lu_lu

*Svetishe*, ,    ,  ))))))

----------


## ToT

> ,


 .
-.  Maximiliana  .

----------

*ToT*,     ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Maximilian

. .

----------


## Maximilian

.

----------


## Shure

?
!!!!
!!!!

----------


## Atania

*Shure*,     (  ,   )      ,       - .      "",

----------


## Shure

*Atania*, !!!
       ....
  ...
   GiF,     ... 
       500*500....
   !!!

----------


## ToT

*Shure*,      50kb

----------


## Shure

43  ...

----------


## Shure

:
    !  jpg  gif. 

.....   .... ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.      .     .    -  ,     .         ...

----------


## _

> :
>     !  jpg  gif.


  !

----------


## Maximilian

** ,      ...
    ctrl+f5
*Shure*,    GiF,   gif  .

----------


## nam

Problemi c zakachkoi pishet oshibki

----------


## Tatyana65

*Maximilian*,        - 10kb      - gif.     ,   -  ,        :Frown:

----------


## Atania

*Tatyana65*,    ,    .
. http://forum.klerk.ru/showalbum_comm...05&postid=2850 
      2  .  ,  ,    , ..       :Wink:

----------


## Tatyana65

*Atania*, ,  ,      .

----------


## ToT

.     . .

----------


## ToT

. .

----------


## Itasika

*ToT*, ...    ,          /? 
  -   ,    ...     ,   -    -  ( ....     ,       )
 -      :Frown:   -    -  .

PS   -!     :Smilie:

----------


## Atania

*Itasika*,   -        ,

----------


## Itasika

> ,   -        ,


   ....  -       , ...     .
  -        :Smilie:

----------


## ToT

> ToT, ...    ,          /?


.

----------

> .

----------


## ToT

:Smilie:

----------

,      .   ?

----------


## Atania

*ToT*,      
       Internet Explorer     ,      OPERA,    OPERA

----------


## Itasika

> .


 !

----------


## ToT

> Internet Explorer    ,     OPERA,   OPERA


,   ?
   ,    ..

----------

.

----------


## ToT

,      :Frown: 
     .

----------

- 6.0?     .  !
http://forum.klerk.ru/journalshowcom...44&journalid=3
    ""       703.  "",  .
     -    744
   -    791.

: 
http://forum.klerk.ru/journalshowcom...&jpostid=10723   661

      .
http://forum.klerk.ru/journalshowcom...&journalid=309
    ,  ,       ,   652 ,  -  696 .

----------

.      ,       .       , . ?

----------

" "...  :Frown:

----------


## slava_007

?       .
      ( -  -  ( )?

----------


## _

. ,  http://forum.klerk.ru/journalshowcom...id=13831#67784
 " "

----------


## pretty

,   7-10.

----------


## Atania

,    . (7-10  )  ,  -  Opera            , 
 "    "   Opera        .

----------


## _

*Atania*,    ,    "   " -     Microsoft VM,   Java

----------


## Energizer

.                       .       .                    .   -  ??   - .....              .

----------

?

----------

*Energizer*,    -  ???

----------

.
, .

,    ,      .  ,         .

----------


## Energizer

** ,              ,              .

----------


## Energizer

..    -        .

----------


## pretty

> .             ...                    .   -  ?? ...


 .

----------



----------

"":
-  !
-,    ......

     ......

----------

*pretty*,          .


*Energizer*,      .

----------


## pretty

,         .

----------


## ToT

.     ,   ,   .

----------


## Energizer

> Energizer,      .


  !         ))         ))         .    .                   .          .  -              .

----------


## Energizer

*ToT*, )

----------

.
  ,       ,      "",  ,  ,      ,      .   .            ,          .     (  )  ,      ,      " ".
-  !

----------

> .
>   ,       ,      "",  ,  ,      ,      .   .            ,          .     (  )  ,      ,      " ".
> -  !


  :Frown:

----------


## slava_007

**,    .  .   .  .     ,        .

----------


## Yngwie

-   .     ,  .    500000  ( - 488 ,   50,    ),        .     -   ?

----------


## slava_007

> -   .


   .     ?  ?  ?  ?

----------


## Yngwie

,    .   .  330   . 
.

----------


## Atania

.      ,    - ,   700700  .    - 50,       100 ,  ,  .

----------

!   :Frown:         .  :yes:   ,     05.09.05  *Atania*.  :Cool:  
 :Wink:

----------


## slava_007

> ,    .   .  330   . 
> .


 .       700  700        500 000 . 
  .    . 
             .

----------


## slava_007

> !        .  ,     05.09.05  Atania.


 -     -    .  Atania   ,   .    .

----------


## Yngwie

> - 50


 ,      50 ,     ?  .
  700*700  ,      ?

----------


## slava_007

*Yngwie*,      50.   ?    500 .    - ,      .

----------


## Yngwie

> ?


    ,   ##65-66   3  .
  .     ,        -  .
  .

----------

30?  :Frown:

----------


## UVina

,         pretty,    . , ,  . ,    ,   ,      ,    .
PS      .

----------


## Programada

! , !!!        !  ,  .   - ?      ?

----------


## slava_007

...
...

----------


## Atania

*slava_007*, ?     :Smilie: )))

----------


## slava_007

*Atania*, .. 
 -     .  :Smilie:

----------

!  ! :Wow:   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------

> 30?


   ""  :Embarrassment:          " 30" ?  :Frown:    -     :Frown:  
.       :yes:

----------


## Atania

- - ,

----------


## UVina

30    ,    .        .  , ,     . **, *Atania*,    -     ?

----------


## Atania

**,    ,         ,  .    30   ,             ,         ,

----------


## slava_007

**,   ,  .

----------

*slava_007*,     .
1.    ,  .       .
2.   ?        ,    !
3.    ,  ,  ,  "    !"     , ,   !!!

*    ?    !!!*

----------


## Energizer

-         ,     ,       ....    "  "   "    "                   ......        "    "

----------


## slava_007

**, *Energizer*,   !!!
   -  .

----------

*slava_007*,    ...  ..  !

----------


## Energizer

*slava_007*,      ))              )))    -  )))))

----------


## Energizer

:       .....       ????

----------


## .

,     :
     (),  , ,   ,     "    ",    .

----------


## .

..  ,   ... ,    .

----------

* .*,           .
      .

     .. ** !!!      .

----------


## Energizer

........

----------


## slava_007

> ........


     .      .  -  .

----------


## slava_007

-   .          .

----------


## Energizer

*slava_007*,   ))     :yes:               )

----------

,     "   ".     .

----------


## honeymoon

> "   ".


  :Wink: ((       :     ,        30 .,  .....     ,? -    :Wink:

----------

:Embarrassment: ,   .
  ,     . :    art-2007,  ,   0  :Wink:    ?  :Wink:      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## slava_007

**, .        :Big Grin:

----------


## Tatyana65

-  .   ,    "   "   :Wow:        3-  !  :Wow:   2  .  "  "      :Frown:

----------


## slava_007

*Tatyana65*,    .  - .

----------


## Tatyana65

*slava_007*,       - ,    ...

----------


## UVina

... -       , -    ,

----------

:       ,      -,  * 11:53*,    ,  ,     ,   (?),       ,      ,  . 
  :      ,  ,     (!),   .       ,    .
   ?     .

----------

> ?     .


,       . .

----------


## .

"    ".

----------

,     .....  :Wink:   :Frown:

----------


## Tatyana65

.

----------

2 :
1.  ""      "   -"      ,            .
2.        (     " ").   .

----------


## slava_007

> .


  -  .



> 1.  ""      "   -"      ,            .






> 2.        (     " ").   .


   .       ?

----------

*slava_007*,   .     ,   . ,    .  ,    :
" ,      ,     "

----------


## Energizer

:             .              ....

----------

, ,    ,        (   ,    ).     .    .   .       ,      :Frown:  :

----------


## ToT

**, .  ?

----------

*ToT*,    ,  ,  , -,   ...

----------


## ToT

,       .   ?

----------

*ToT*, ...    Panther...     )))   ?

----------


## ToT

?    .

----------

*ToT*,  , -,   ,     ...    8    , ))))

----------


## ToT

**, .... .

----------

:Smilie: 
     (  , )       (Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; ru-RU; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20050919 Firefox/1.0.7).    :
1. -   ,   , ,    (. )
2.     "  ",  "    ",  ...  ,   ,  
3.     

  ( ,     , , ,   MF   IE)  -  -      "    .  ,   ."            . .        :Smilie: 

        . ,      ?

----------


## ()

, -,     ""???

----------


## _

.     ,        .        :Frown: 
   ?

----------

*_*,       .   -...

----------


## wolf69

? ,   10 ,     .   - ?

----------

*wolf69*,      - ,   , , 0.

----------


## stas

> ,   10 ,     .


   ""  .



> : 0

----------


## ToT

,   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=82364

----------

